# Case 480 for farming?



## sqdqo (Jan 10, 2009)

For a guy with a cabin and a little property would a 4wd Case 480 with a 3pt and PTO operate implements like a tiller, brush hog, etc? Would this tractor have a low enough range to do slow moving projects like tilling etc or would it be to cumbersome? I am sure this tractor would have a better lifting capacity and workability than one of the 40-50hp compact tractors wouldn't it? I would appreciate some opinions.


----------



## dgriehn (Jun 14, 2009)

I have a 448 with the hydraulic rototiller, a 6 blade disc and a single bottom plow, and put in 4 of the nicest deer food plots in previously unworked northern Michigan soil. Wheel weights and chains are a must if you have turf tires. I also turned the blades of the rototiller backwards and had the tines turning backwards. That worked so much better . When going forward, it had the tendency to skip along the soil and push the whole tractor.
Best of luck to you


----------

